# New here!



## Shaylena (Jun 5, 2007)

*Hey everyone, my name is Shaylena, and I just got a new cat named Sam, and she is a Ragdoll cross. Looking forward to chatting about her, and I'll probably have questions galore!  *


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! I love Ragdolls!

We'll be need pictures soon!  

:kittyturn :blackcat


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Shaylena (Jun 5, 2007)

*Oops, forgot to post the pictures!  Here she is! :catmilk 







*


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome Shaylena!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Shaylena! Welcome. Your little Sam is gorgeous! I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Shaylena (Jun 5, 2007)

*Thank you!  Here are a few more photos of her, as well as my Cocker Spaniel, Willow. Wish I had a picture of them together, but Sam isn't too fond of Willow at the moment. :lol: 

Sam has the most gorgeous blue eyes, but I can't seem to ever capture them in my photos. You can see them here I guess, but her pupils are big, so it just doesn't show how beautiful they are. 




































Willow..







*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

So sweet!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's adorable! She looks almost like Cinderella in some of those pictures. It's so hard for me to get her with her eyes open, too. :?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such a lovely cat!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautys!


----------



## RedXIII (May 23, 2007)

Welcome! You'll love it here, everyone is very nice.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Shaylena, beautiful kitty and doggy too :lol:


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome and thank you for sharing some pictures with us, Shaylena! You have a very beautiful cat. I'm a fan of the Ragdoll look


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:heart the little cutie pies

Welcome


----------

